# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  проблемы с общением в семье

## лена22

Харе Кришна! 
вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 
уважаемый, Нитай прабху, подскажите, пожалуйста, как бороться с холодностью возникшей по отношению к родным, семье? я понимаю, что они очень меня любят и иногда, как мне кажется, даже черсчур... возможно это звучит дико, но такая навязчивая любовь уже отталкивает. что делать, чтобы не разрушить отношения с близкими? 
и еще один момент. к сожелению у меня нет никакой возможности личного общения с преданными и посещения храма. храм в городе, где я живу сейчас не функционирует и соответственно ни одного преданного я не знаю  :sed:  я просто слушаю лекции духовных учителей и читаю книги Шрилы Прабхупады, повторяю махамантру. этого конечно не достаточно, чтобы мое сознание развивалось гармонично. и отсюда наверное все проблемы... подскажите как быть, чтобы развиваться правильно, всех любить и никого не обижать? 
большое спасибо!

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Лена!
Сколько Вам лет? В некотором возрасте для нашего времени естественным может быть отстраненность от близких. Можете о возрасте в личную почту сообщить, если не хотите открыто. Получив ответ обсудим подробнее этот вопрос. Он интересный. 
Действительно иногда родные поливают детей любовью очень обильно. Это бывает искренне. Однако знания никто не отменял. Избыток может навредить. А уж если неискренне любовью поливают (иногда неосознанно есть мотив вложиться, наслаждаться ребенком, а затем давить ему на чувство вины, что он теперь обязан, мы же так много тебе дали... и продолжать его держать при себе и снова им наслаждаться). Бабушки и дедушки естественным образом могут баловать. Очень интересная тема. Мы ее с Вами рассмотрим подробнее с разных сторон.
Если храм был - были преданные. Поищите их и начните общаться с ними. Вот Вам и будет храм в миниатюре. Встречайтесь, угощайте друг друга прасадом, делитесь успехами и трудностями на духовном пути, говорите о Кришне. Вы сможете это сделать?
Всех любить и никого не обижать - возвышенный уровень! Здорово, что Вы на него нацелились! 
Вы молодец! Вы ищите! У некоторых и храмы, и нама-хатты, и бхакти-врикшы кругом, а желания развиваться нет...
Так что, видимо, дело не только в присутствии всего этого в городе...

----------


## лена22

Харе Кришна, Нитай прабху!
спасибо за теплые слова и поддержку!
мне 24 года. 
ситуация такая, что я уже года 2,5 живу далеко от родных, в другой стране. с мамой регулярно переписываюсь и общаюсь по скайпу. она очень привязана ко мне и судя по всеу смысл жизни для нее это я. и, видимо, ей очень нелегко без меня все это время. я пытаюсь рассказывать ей о Кришне, что высший смысл и счастье это полюбить Его и служить Ему. мы обсуждаем стихи из Бхагавад Гиты. мама, в принципе, со всем согласна, но думает, что бескорыстная любовь к Богу не ее уровень. как мне переубедить ее и стоит ли это делать? 
я попробую найти преданных и буду счастлива, как слон после купания, если мне это удасться! спасибо за совет!

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, матаджи Елена!
Я удивился, когда прочел Ваше сообщение. Вы живете далеко от родных и они Вас залюбили так, что для Вас это уже много  :smilies:  
Как же они это делают?
Есть выражение, что любви много не бывает. Однако забота и внимание - это не всегда бескорыстная любовь. Вообще бескорыстная любовь большая редкость в этом мире. Особенно дети отлично считывают двойные послания, когда близкие их втягивают в игры. Например, проявляют якобы заботу, а на самом деле просто наслаждаются, и для них просто источник наслаждения. И естественно этот источник будет обтесываться и программироваться, чтобы наслаждения продолжались и в будущем и чтобы наслаждаться было удобно. Так мамы выращивают беспомощных детей, чтобы зависимость от мамы оставалась и т.п. 
Возможно и Вы считываете поддекст в проявляемом внимании. 
А иногда бывает наоборот - близкие искренне проявляю подлинную заботу, а человек носит в сердце обиду и не может принимать много заботы, что-то мешает. Некоторые вообще не могут принимать, ведь когда тебе дают, ты как будто нуждаешься, как будто ниже становишься того, который дает. И если с глубокого детства, когда малыш очень нуждался и был очень зависим, осталась рана, то соприкосновение с похожей ситуацией (ты зависим, тебе дают, ты ниже, меньше, слабее, ты как бы нуждаешься...) может возвращать к непрожитой боли. Такие раны (самскары), которые справедливо нам достаются по карме, заставляют нас выпадать из реальности, проживать чувства, которые не относятся к ситуации здесь и сейчас, реагировать неадекватно. 
И еще немного про подлинную заботу - без знания и духовной практики очень трудно ее проявлять. Мама к своему дитя может естественным образом проявлять нечто похожее. И если Вы начали изучать знания и духовно практиковать, Вы начали отчетливее видеть фальшивость и лживость в отношениях.  И самое забавное, что это мы хорошо видим у других. Наше сознание будет нас оберегать от своих недостатков...
Как Вам откликаются эти строки?
Вы пишите про маму "мама, в принципе, со всем согласна, но думает, что бескорыстная любовь к Богу не ее уровень". Если люди, которые понимают лучше слова, а есть люди, которые понимают лучше дела. Возможно мама говорит, что ей в облаках тяжело летать и возвышенных абстракциях рассуждать, а вот испечь пирожок или помыть пол - это для нее реальность, в которой проявляется и ее реальный уровень бескорыстной любви и т.п. Понимаете? Одним интереснее рассуждать о хорошем, другим интереснее делать хорошее. У теоретиков до дела может так и не дойти, а у практиков, так сказать, может быть сухая практичная приземленность. Просто разные пути к одной цели. И прежде чем переубеждать, конечно важно понять другого. Иногда у начинающего преданного возникает искушение поучать и главенствовать над родными, навязывая им философию. Это может быть месть за детские раны и т.п. Однако со временем это настроение и желания сменяются. По мере того, как внутреннее изобилие и наполненность возрастает, желание долбить других философией сменяется на простую человеческую заботу. Ведь есть авторитетные утверждения, что множество поколений до и множество поколений после освобождается, когда человек действительно становится преданным.  
Расскажите, пожалуйста, что Вам откликнулось из этого письма?

----------


## лена22

Харе Кришна, Нитай прабху!!!
огромное спасибо за ответ! 
Вы помогли мне увидеть свои недостатки, свой эгоизм. Вы совершенно правы, я все стараюсь объяснять и даже, наверно навязывать сухую философию без любви и понимания потребностей близких. мне кажется, что то, что хорошо для меня - то хорошо и для всех остальных. полная глупость так считать, теперь я это понимаю. стараюсь общаться и действовать адекватно, получается с переменным успехом, иногда заносит. наверно, это период фанатизма? как его пережить с минимумом потерь? 
еще меня пугает, что я смысл жизни для кого-то. я не чувствую себя способной полноценно отплатить за это и, наверно, поэтому проявляю сухость в отношениях?

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Елена!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Минимум потерь потерь в период фанатизма... Хороший вопрос. Дети мстят родителям за "счастливое" детство. И делают это с большим энтузиазмом. Так часто бывает. Так что период фанатизма гладко не проходит для близких, как правило. Если честно, мне трудно по этому поводу что-то сказать. Разве что, когда гнев начинает зашкаливать, можно попытаться останавливаться и продолжать через какое-то время, давая передышку близким. Можно пробовать Я-сообщения (когда я это услышала/увидела, я почувствовала...). Видимо применение я-сообщений, дозирование выплесков гнева (разделяя его хотя бы порционно с перерывами), а также постоянное припоминание хорошего, эмоционально приятного из прошлого с близкими, какие-то особенно трогательные моменты с мамой, папой и т.п., припоминание о том, что я в буквальном смысле из маминой плоти и по милости папы на этом свете живу, дышу... Вот как-то так, наверное, из своего опыта... В какой-то момент желание долбать близких будет сменяться на желание просто о них заботиться, ярче осознавая свою автономию, ответственность за свою жизнь.
Человек может стать смыслом жизни для кого-то. И это конечно не лучший вариант. Хотя есть исключения, например мама может быть поглощена взращиванием младенца - эта обязанность с большим приоритетом в ее делах будет какое-то время. Однако для взрослых людей это не лучший вариант. Однако такие фразы могут быть озвучены для усиления чувств, которые хотят передать, особенно когда трудно "достучаться". 
Полезно разобраться, что означает быть смыслом. Что это означает в плане формы, деятельности, мышления, общения и т.п. Какой Вы должны быть, если Вы - смысл жизни для кого-то? В общем в прояснении станет понятно, что конкретно от Вас ждут и почему. Родители иногда очень странным образом любят детей. И тем ни менее они проявляют свою любовь. Она конечно с хорошей примесью эгоизма, но это не важно. Это именно то, что нам уготовано судьбой. И это именно лучшее (лекарство, урок...) в данный момент времени для нас. 
Еще важно вспомнить, что близкие сдерживают резкие скачки начинающих преданных "в духовный мир". Они очень точно обращают наше внимание на то, как мы просто используем религию, чтобы спрятаться от проблем, обязанностей и ответственности. Когда преданный действительно начинает меняться в лучшую сторону - это проявляется во многих сферах - близкие замечают эти реальные перемены и со временем естественным образом признают все позитивные перемены и философию вместе с ними.

----------


## лена22

Харе Кришна, Нитай прабху!!!
примите мои поклоны!
спасибо, что помогли разобраться с ситуацией! я сделала такие выводы, что необходимо учиться смирению и терпению, стараться лучше выполнять свои обязаности в отношениях с близкими, концетрироваться на позитивном и на садхана бхакти. получается, что нужно быть все время занятым, тогда уму не останется времени искать недостатки в окружающих. 

т.е. Вы говорите, что не стоит переубеждать близких, что я не смысл их жизни? я когда не могу ответить тем же, не чувствую, что они смысл моей жизни, чувствую себя очень неловко... стоит ли пытаться соответствовать их ожиданиям или нужно просто бескорыстно выполнять свои обязанности и дарить любовь?

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Елена!
Действуйте по ситуации. Заготовленные шаблоны приводят к имперсональному отношению. А Ваши близкие живые люди. Если для кого-то из родных ничего более ценного, чем Вы, в жизни не осталось - отнеситесь с пониманием и состраданием. Ведь становясь лучше, Вы можете их порадовать. Если они дают Вам свое внимание и т.п., а Вы это научитесь транслировать в служение Богу, гуру, преданным, другим людям - все от этого получат благо. 
Действительно неловко можно себя почувствовать, как Вы пишите, однако это один из важнейших принципов "давать дары и принимать дары" для общения преданных. В отношениях со всеми людьми этот принцип применим, с поправкой на корысть и игры. Где-то есть баланс, который даст спокойствие на душе.

Вы пишите "я сделала такие выводы..." Я про себя отметил четкую связь времени подъема и вредности. Так что садхана - это важно! Однако садхана входит в жизнь через слушание и общение с теми, у кого есть вкус к садхане. Из текста Ваших выводов я почувствовал что-то не из реальной жизни. В реальной жизни так просто не получится "думай о хорошем и будь счастлив  :smilies: ". Так не бывает. Замечать недостатки - нормально. Важно обращать внимание, если нас цепляет что-то - есть над чем поработать с собой. Уму невозможно запретить. Он просочится через любые заслоны. Уму нужно дать более высокий вкус. Он бросит прежние игрушки. Человеку важно быть живым, а не роботом с шаблонами. Т.е. и убеждения возвышенные, и чувства, и активность в практических действиях. Почитайте Бхагаватам или посмотрите Махабхарату - величайшие преданные одновременно осознают величие Господа и полную подконтрольность Ему всего в мире, одновременно очень практично и решительно действуют, как будто от них зависит результат, одновременно проявляют чувства, свойственные человеку (Драупади потеряла сыновей на войне и т.п.). Преданные - живые, разумные люди, а не машинки с заданной программой. Машинки - это фанатизм, который мы обсуждали ранее и без которого не обойтись в начале духовного пути...

----------


## лена22

Харе Кришна, Нитай прабху! 
полностью с Вами согласна насчет шаблонного поведения/общения. самой не нравится так мыслить/действовать. однако как быть, если мои "свободные" реакции и выражения эмоций обусловлены эгоизмом/кармой? возможно какой-либо стандарт поведения был бы для меня ориентиром? Кришна в Бхагавад Гите перечисляет качества характера чистого преданного. какие из них лучше развивать в первую очередь? или они разовьются сами собой в процессе садхана бхакти? меня очень вдохновила идея транслирования внимания близких в служенин Богу! а как это можно делать практически? пробовать занимать их неосознанным преданным служением?

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Елена!
На примере психологии приведем пример. В терапевтической работе человек получает знания, поддержку, разрешения. Постепенно человек начинает обращать внимание на особенности своего поведения, мышления, чувствования и т.п. Психолог отражает несоответствия реальности и представлений человека, конфронтирует с ним, выдвигает гипотезы. Так человек начинает осознавать то, что до этого было трудно осознать или не хотелось. 
В результате этой работы сохраняются прежние психологические защиты человека и добавляется такой важный момент как дополнительные важные знания о себе, других и о мире, а также, что очень важно, постепенно формируется навык наблюдения за тем, как он сам совершает ошибки, действует неразумно, неадекватно ситуации и т.п. Вот это новый взгляд дорогого стоит! Понимаете? Еще человек не стал лучше, а просто начал наблюдать.
Постепенно в работе с психологом человек осваивает навыки альтернативного поведения, мышления, чувствования и т.п. Это ответственный момент. Очень. Т.к. человек в этот момент воспринимает новый вкус к жизни. И здесь успех зависит от зрелости психолога и способности фильтровать вкусы у самого человека. Так постепенно человек уже учится не просто наблюдать, а уже включает тормоза - когда замечает неадекватное что-то в себе, просто делает паузу, тормозит реакции/действия/решения/выводы и т.п.
такое пробование плюс напитывание новым вкусом жизни дают энтузиазм, смелость и силы для следующего этапа - человек не просто тормозит свои реакции, а начинает неадекватное в себе отслеживать в момент зарождения, т.е. на ранней стадии. И уже вместо неадекватного учится выдавать здоровую альтернативу. Это трудно. Учится. Не сразу получается. Пробует. Постепенно этот навык формируется. Вкус к новому стилю жизни закрепляется.

Длинно получилось, но очень похоже на развитие преданного. Давайте пройдем по всем шагам:
1) происходит знакомство с ведическими знаниями (часто через преданных). но в отличие от терапии с психологом часто нет постоянного сопровождающего. так человек начинает получать новые знания. например, часто люди несколько месяцев слушают лекции Торсунова, потом в храм приходят...
2) далее происходит знакомство с преданными - очень ответственный момент. поясню. опять-таки в отличие от терапии с психологом часто нет постоянного сопровождающего. и во что это выливается. в отличие от психолога, который до поры до времени бережно сохраняет психологические защиты человека, начинающие преданные часто провоцируют срыв этих защит. это может выдержать не каждый. в результате многие получают боль и уходят. поэтому на этой стадии особенно важно сохранять себя, общаться с преданными и искать тех, кто может стабильно о тебе заботиться и не бросать в трудный момент. это очень сложный этап. нужен последовательный рост, постепенное развитие. самому сложно бывает регулировать темпы развития. нужна стабильная помощь. нужен наставник постоянный или несколько, чтобы они сами о тебе заботу проявляли. это очень тонкий и сложный момент. в первую очередь стабильность заботы - с этим могут быть трудности. 
так вот на этом этапе человек получает новый вкус, у него уже достаточно знаний о том, как нужно жить. однако без постоянного куратора или кураторов человек может попасть в ситуацию, когда его психологические защиты активно и преждевременно (с помощью начинающих преданных) срываются, а затем человек остается незащищенным один на один со своей жизнью (начинающие преданные с большим энтузиазмом подстегивают к резким переменам, однако стабильно помогать другим преодолевать реальные трудности в жизни они не всегда могут, нет квалификации). так человек может разрушить свою жизнь (семью, карьеру и т.п.). 
в идеале - найти наставника постоянного. он поможет идти дальше. и он будет личным психологом  :smilies: . иначе не знаю как... очень сложно. ведь нужно будет постепенно начать замечать в себе неадекватное, затем учиться включать тормоза, затем на ранней стадии неадекват отлавливать и пробовать новые, более разумные и одухотворенные формы поведения. здесь очень важна стабильность общения с преданными (старшими (куратором) и равными - происходит обмен опытом). стабильность подразумевает, что стабилен круг общения, о тебе помнят, поддерживают, помогают, обеспечивают безопасность развития.
3) на этом этапе еще нет сильного духовного вкуса. поэтому важна садхана и 4 принципа. когда все идет хорошо, вкус постепенно усиливается и нарастает. и наоборот, ошибки на этом этапе развития могут вылиться в многие годы бесполезных усилий с последующим уходом от духовного пути. к стабильному общению с преданными (старшими и равными) добавляет разумное и практичное построение своей жизни. а именно, человек изучает и реализует свою природу, свое предназначение (в работе, в семье...). личность оздоровляется психологически, становится сильной. с этой платформы осознанный выбор ашрама происходит. правильные действия на этом этапе приводят к удовлетворенности и умиротворению, успеху и благополучию, здоровью и радости. на этой платформе уже стабильно развивается и закрепляется духовное. на этом этапе плодотворно общение с младшими (начинающими преданными), уже есть чем делиться, уже есть опыт, помимо лозунгов. собственно очевидно на этом этом этапе принятие духовного учителя (дикша гуру), т.е. принятие первого посвящения. и если когда-то раньше с этого начинался путь развития преданного, то в наше время до этого этапа еще нужно дойти. 
4) что происходит дальше мне трудно пояснить, еще сам не дорос. видимо дальше происходит укрепление веры, углубление вкуса, сокровенные события, много глубоких духовных переживаний. правильный выход на этот этап дает энтузиазм и радость, вкус и желание бескорыстно служить другим и делать это бесконечно долго. это платформа благости. с этой платформы и происходит обычно переход в глубокие духовные отношения.

В учебнике по философии Вайшнавского Университета приводятся этапы развития преданного. Я дал комментарии с точки зрения психологии. Вы спрашивали "как быть, если мои "свободные" реакции и выражения эмоций обусловлены эгоизмом/кармой?" Мое мнение, Вам надо общаться с преданными, слушать лекции, искать тех, кто Вас вдохновляет, от кого вкус к Вам прямо в сердце льется. Также Вам надо искать старшего или старших преданных, которые постоянно бы о Вас заботились. Также Вам нужна постоянная санга равных (общение с равными преданными). Под руководством куратора Вам надо научиться сначала отслеживать неадекват, о чем Вы пишите. Сначала надо научиться замечать это. Защиты Ваши психологические при этом важно сохранять до поры. Затем под руководством куратора (я так называю старшего преданного, который взялся бы постоянно о Вас заботиться) Вам нужно будет научиться вклячать тормоза в проявлении неадеквата. А затем Вы постепенно научитесь упреждать неадекват, заменяя его более разумным и продуктивным поведением/мышлением и т.п. Так Вы постепенно отбросите уже ненужные к этому времени психологические защиты и станете более зрелой личностью (здоровое ложное эго будет  :smilies:  ). Параллельно с этим Вы будете получать вкус от преданных и знания. Постепенно Вы будете повышать качество жизни и будет больше радости. Ваша природа будет занята, будет удовлетворенность. Привязанность к плодам будет уменьшаться. Жизнь будет становиться более благостной. 
Вы пишите "возможно какой-либо стандарт поведения был бы для меня ориентиром?" тут надо конкретно смотреть. очень много сфер жизни и нюансов. Поэтому важен куратор. Нужен индивидуальный подход. Много лекций есть полезных общего характера. И конечно нужно в своем ритме выходить на 4 принципа и чтение 16 кругов. Лучше конкретные вопросы рассмотреть.
Вы пишите "Кришна в Бхагавад Гите перечисляет качества характера чистого преданного. какие из них лучше развивать в первую очередь?" Поразмышляйте над Вашими ценностями и Вашей природой. Вот собственно на что надо опираться. В Гите Кришна о говорит о качествах, которые соответствуют брахманам, кшатриям и т.п. Это наша природа. На чем мы остановились в прошлой жизни (видимо) и с чего можем продолжать в этой. В другом месте в Гите Кришна говорит, что знания - это качества и перечисляет их. Остальное называет невежеством. Однако важно помнить о реализации своей природы, чтобы ум был умиротворен, но не увлекаться качествами ради самих качеств. Есть утверждения, что когда человек погружается в чистое преданное служение, качества приходят к нему сами собой. И это не отменяет того, что нужно из невежества в страсть, из страсти в благость эволюционировать. Просто качества не самоцель.
Вы пишите "меня очень вдохновила идея транслирования внимания близких в служенин Богу! а как это можно делать практически? пробовать занимать их неосознанным преданным служением?" Просто развивайтесь сами. Внимание родственников к Вам принесет им благо несомненно. Нужно будет учиться не принимать на свой счет внимание и служение родственников. Нужно научится чувствовать себя учеником своего гуру или Шрилы Прабхупады (пока Вы не выбрали гуру). Это настроение позволит принимать от родственников и давать им и от такого обмена все будут выигрывать. Ведь Вы для них тоже объект майи в каком-то смысле были. Чем больше у Вас будет вкуса служить гуру, тем проще будет принимать служение родственников не на свой счет. Так что поставьте изображение гуру и Шрилы Прабхупады, предлагайте пищу, благовония, пойте для их удовлетворения, цветы предлагайте, деньги полученные предлагайте и т.п. Чем больше служения, тем больше вкуса. Специально родственников осознанно заниматься служением не заставляйте. Но можно что-то, что они делают или дают задействовать в служении. Например, родственники вырастили огурцы на даче, а Вы их предложили на алтаре... и т.п. Понимаете?
Простите за долгие комментарии...

----------


## лена22

Харе Кришна, Нитай прабху! 
примите мои поклоны.
спасибо за подробный ответ и диалог в целом!
буду стараться применять и реализовывать Ваши советы на практике!
еще раз спасибо!
Харе Кришна!

----------

